# The 2 Wisconsin boys are going to their new home today



## Gini (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you Cindy AKA DunPainted for helping this owner out!! The boys are going home with Cindy this

afternoon....

[SIZE=14pt]This forum family is the best!!!!![/SIZE]

Gini


----------



## Carol Z (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm so happy they are going to safety! Where does Cindy live? As I mentioned in my earlier post, Shadow was bred by me, and went to his present home when he was a yearling. I still have his dam and sire






If there was any way I could have taken them I would have, but unfortunately have had to cut back due to various health concerns.

This really makes my day. I was so worried about them. Thank you Cindy.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Dec 9, 2007)

That is awesome! Maybe Cindy could drop us a post on them sometime.


----------



## Carol Z (Dec 14, 2007)

Has anyone heard anything from Cindy about how the 2 boys are settling in? I sure would like to know about them


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 14, 2007)

great news.

glad to hear good news about the boys.


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Dec 18, 2007)

Has anyone heard how these two boys are doing? I am so glad that they were able to find a new home where they will be safe and well cared for!


----------

